# Rubbermaid vs galvanized stock tank?



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi,

We have 3 Rubbermaid stock tanks and one cheaper Rubbermaid-type. We have some that are about 7 years old that seem fine. One has cracked (Rubbermaid, not cheaper one), probably because the steers like to butt it. We are looking to replace it and wonder if a galvanized one would hold up better or may as well stick with the plastic?

Dad and grandpa always used old bathtubs for stock tanks. They surely are sturdy, but I like to be able to dump the tank over to clean and to move it if necessary.

OR is there a good way to repair a crack in a Rubbermaid?

TIA
Jean


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I used an epoxy to fix one the horse cracked by standing in it. It has held for 6 or more years. Was just a crack though- no chunks out of it.
I had a galvanized one that rusted out the bottom in about 4 years- I went to move it and left parts of the bottom laying on the soil. I think it might have not been so bad if I had raised it on bricks or something.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We don't have cattle now, but we have both a Rubbermaid and a galvanized stock tank that are about the same age (about seven years) and they've been fine with the horses. The Rubbermaid seems to be easier to clean of algae than the galvanized.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

It may just be our situation but we find its easier to keep the water clean with galvanized. We have 100 and 300 gallon galvanized tanks that we clean frequently with a scrub brush and bleach and we have relegated our Rubbermaid tank to holding hay (sad we have to feed supplemental hay at this time of year!).


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Build a slightly raised box to hold the bathtub, plumb a stub from the drain out the side and put a stopper in it. Pull the stopper and clean it out, letting the rinse water run down the drain. Never have to dump it


----------



## jhambley (Nov 21, 2004)

My next tanks will be concrete that I pour myself. Rubbermaid has a good warrantee if you kept your receipt. My Rubbermaid tubs last longer than the cheaper tubs but they all crack eventually.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Galvanized tanks are so thin now that they get bent up so easy and rust through. I like bathtubs too because they are so easy to clean but I have gone to the rubbermaid ones....James


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

CarolT said:


> Build a slightly raised box to hold the bathtub, plumb a stub from the drain out the side and put a stopper in it. Pull the stopper and clean it out, letting the rinse water run down the drain. Never have to dump it


Love those old tubs. I use them for both water tanks & feeders. Carol's idea is neat. I've got 2 galvanized tanks that are waiting to be filled with dirt & flowers. I dislike rubber, plastic, etc.. so would never consider them. 

I just put them on a couple blocks, with the drain end lower. Use a real tight stopper & you've got no problems.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Rubbermaid, no question.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

We have two Rubbermaid tanks we use for rain water storage and they work fine. We do not have the large animals though. 

A friend of mine had a horse who made a small hole in his Rubbermaid tank. They did not have the money to buy a new one so they took a large sheet of plain ole plastic and lined the tub with it, tucked it all under and filled the tank back up with water. It held up good for the rest of the summer and then they just used the tank in the barn. But the plastic liner worked for a while.


----------



## Horace Baker (Nov 22, 2004)

Rubbermaid hands down. Pretty easy to repair with epoxy, and I'll bet with a little out of the box thinking there's a way to "weld" them.


----------



## chester5731 (Jul 6, 2011)

Plastic 55 gallon barrel laid on its side with a hole cut in it. I have used them for almost ten years and not replaced one yet. They are flexible enough to break the ice out in the winter without the barrel breaking. I use them for horses and full grown beef cattle with no problems.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

chester5731 said:


> Plastic 55 gallon barrel laid on its side with a hole cut in it. I have used them for almost ten years and not replaced one yet. They are flexible enough to break the ice out in the winter without the barrel breaking. I use them for horses and full grown beef cattle with no problems.


I and that.
I have had these plastic ones now for over 15 years and have yet to have one get ruined. I have 2 50 gallon ones, and one 150 gallon one that I use for my steers. And they sure respect the tank.
Very easy to clean out.
Even now when we are close to 100 degrees I didn't get out there fast enough to get bleach in it, so the green algae really got a good start.
Then I went out put some bleach in the tank let it stand a few minutes, went back out and cleaned it right up by using a toilet bowl brush~!!!

Rinsed it out filled it back up then poured in a little bleach and I have yet to have any green build up since. YEAH. And yesterday we nearly got to 100 again and this tank sits right out in the hot sun a few hours in the aft. 

Yes the Plastic tanks work great, I have one Rubber Maid and two off brand but still very good tanks. I use all the tanks with screw in tank heaters in the winter, that works great also, 
And no animal can get to the cord or heater to have a "New Play Toy" either. LOL


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Rubbermaids don't rust.
Course rusted out tanks make nice chicken brooders.....
Luckily the last 2 galvanized tanks we had came with the farm. One has been relegated to brooder duty.
The other is still holding on but we keep it in the pasture by the house so we can keep an eye on it.
The Rubbermaid is out back with no worries.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I really like the bathtub idea. Now I am starting the mental exercise of "where have I seen one laying around", as well as, "Dang, why did I toss that in the dump". Gotta love these forums...


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we have been through 3 galvenized to 1 rubbermaid they all sprung leaks and got rust holes in them ditto sammyd on the chick brooders and knight we put about a quarter of chlorine tab or one 1 inch tab smaller tubs less tab in the water to keep out the algae


----------



## Jim S. (Apr 22, 2004)

My 150 gallon Rubbermaid stock tank is still watering cattle after 22 years. It cost me $69.95 back then, so I reckon the cost per year is excellent.

In that time, I went through 3 galvanized ones, til I quit buying them because they didn't last. Still using those 3, though -- as flower pots!

If you are looking for free alternatives, I have seen old pump pressure tanks cut in half and used, old water heaters in half, old culverts in half with ends made of wood and sealed up with tar, old 55-gallon drums cut in half ... the sky's the limit!


----------



## JHinCA (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your experiences and suggestions. No decision made here yet, but looking at the old bathtubs with more interest.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

One thing to remember is that the bathtub is going to be heavy.
The Rubbermaid tanks are very light weight. Very easy to move around. East to turn on their sides and rinse out with whose etc.
The 50 gallon tank I have the other day I just lifted it Up and Over The Fence, to move it to another pasture. Now try that with a Tub~!~
Just saying.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

I have one galvanized (from 35 years ago) and one Rubbermaid. Both 100 gallon tanks. I can't say which one would outlast the other because my old galvanized is going strong, but when I fill them up side by side, the cows always empty the galvanized tank first. The water must taste better in that one.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

CrownRanch said:


> I really like the bathtub idea. Now I am starting the mental exercise of "where have I seen one laying around", as well as, "Dang, why did I toss that in the dump". Gotta love these forums...


I picked up a cast iron tub with no chips in it for $5 at auction last week.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

I have a 100gal galvanized stock tank for about 14 years, three moves during that time.
This last move it started seeping.
So I think it would of been going strong, if I did not move so much. Is one of the heavy walled ones. No rust either.
Now it is the goats jungle Gym.

I have replaced it with a Rubbermaid and a cheap plastic stock tank. The animals prefer to drink out of the Rubbermaid.


----------



## gunnar wordon (Jun 13, 2012)

rubbermaid- easier to clean, doesn't rust, lighter, cheaper..........


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I have been using tire tanks, they seem to be good, but not dump able, one has to siphon them out and then clean them, I have concrete in the hole, 

made one out of an inside out tractor tire, that was a good deal $15, the coop had some one come in and turn the tires inside out for feed bunks, and I used a large one 

the others are earth moving tires,


----------

